# Anti-Biotics and Acne



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

I've been taking anti-biotics given to me from my dermatologist. They are working great for my acne, but they are giving vaginal bacterial infections. I have had 3 or 4 infections since April!







I'm done with the anti-biotics! I don't plan on taking them anymore because I can't stand having an infection every month! Has anyone had this same problem? Or do you have any advice for controlling the acne? I currently take Ortho-Tricyclen and have topical creams for my face. Thanks!


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

Julee~Have you been using pro-biotics with your anti-biotics? How about eating lots of yogurt that has good bacteria? If you haven't tried these methods first, do so. You might solve your problem right there. Look for pro-biotics in health food stores (acidophilus is the most common pro-biotic). You take them a couple hours after or before your anti-biotic.As for the acne, I tried glycolic acid peels, retin-A, topical antibiotics, oral antibiotics, herbs, and ortho-tricyclen, but nothing really worked. Although I had pretty moderate acne, I went on Accutane for 70 days, on a small dose because my liver enzymes were too high. All said, my doc calculated I took 1/3 the recommended total dose, and my skin still looks great! I am so glad I did it.


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

No, I haven't tried to eat yogurt because I hate it! I just can't eat it. So, these pro-biotics help prevent getting a bacterial infection? I have never heard of this! I will definitely try it out!The anti-biotics have worked well for me, but they are causing these awful bacterial infections that I cannot live with anymore! I will let you know what happens. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

Julee~Get to a health food store and buy some probiotics. I can't believe your doc didn't recommend them! (Is s/he over age 50????) If you are already having an overgrowth of bacteria, I would also cut way down on the sugar/refined flour products for awhile to let your body's natural yeast, etc, calm down. Some people take probiotics even without taking antibiotics.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I took acutane about 13 years ago and it has really cleared up my skin, this ibs thing started at the time that I tood acutane so I don't know if acutane is the cause of my ibs. I still wash my face with spectro jel every night, never go to bed with make up on and use a topical prescription med every night and it keeps my skin clear. If I wear foundation the next day I can see little pimples starting on my nose so I keep the foundation for special occasions only, I only use oil-free make up. I zap pimples with peroxide before applying topical med and everything is cleared up the next day.


----------



## carmen (Jan 29, 2001)

I used antibiotics for acne when i was 14 years old, i used creams , masks etc. Then my bowel troubles started when I was 16. I don't know if it is because of the antibiotics. I am now 36years old and still have acne sometimes. I always saw the ad on proactive and was very skeptical, until one day i finally picked up the phone and ordered it. I have never stopped using it since , that is about 3years now. I only use the cleanser.I find that works to my liking. If my children get acne that is the 1st thing I will use instead of pills that go into your system. I have crohn's/ibs , and have had surgery on it also and live in pain everyday. I would use any other method instead of pills. That is just my opinion.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Julee,Yes, The probiotics are the way to go. When you are on anti-biotics, they kill both bacteria, good and bad. Good bacteria is beneficial for fighting off the infections. I too suffered from Acne...for nine years actually. I went on everything imagineable, and I too suffered the with the same problem you have. That's when my Dr. told me about Probiotics. You may also notice they may help your skin a bit as well. I too was on the Orthotrycyclen, which helped, but my acne was really bad and resistant. Finally I went on accutane ( I had been scared to try it because of the possible side effects). Afer two of my friends went on it and I saw that they had no problems, I went on it. Best thing I ever did. Wish I did it nine years sooner







It didn't have any link to my IBS.


----------

